# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  راه اندازی *** بین دو اینترنت ADSL

## mahdisj

سلام دوستان

میخوام بین یک شبکه Workgroup در یک شرکت و یک PC در منزل ارتباط برقرار کنم به طوری که PC به عنوان یکی از کلاینت های همون شبکه شناخته بشه (گفتند با *** میشه این کار رو کرد) ، حالا میخوام ببینم پیشنهاد شما در مورد راه اندازی این *** چیست (با توجه به اینکه برای اتصال سرعت بالاتر از Dial-Up و در حدود 512Kb نیاز دارم).
شرکت اینترنت ADSL از پارس آنلاین داره ، اگه برای خونه هم بگیرم میشه این ارتباط رو برقرار کرد؟
با توجه به اینکه هر دو مجموعه (شرکت و خونه) یه کلاینت از سرور پارس آنلاین میشن ، آیا نیاز به تهیه IP Valid هست؟
در مورد خطوط *** ای که شرکتها اجاره میدن چه جوریه؟؟

----------


## Identifier

> شرکت اینترنت ADSL از پارس آنلاین داره ، اگه برای خونه هم بگیرم میشه این ارتباط رو برقرار کرد؟


شما به 3 روش میتونید اقدام کنید.
1- ارتباط *** بر روی بستر ADSL.
2- ارتباط از طریق اینترنت و IP Valid
3- ارتیاط از طریق خطوط Leased و کابل خصوصی

که مورد اول و خصوصا مورد دوم هزینه پایین تری نسبت به سایر موارد داره.




> با توجه به اینکه هر دو مجموعه (شرکت و خونه) یه کلاینت از سرور پارس آنلاین میشن ، آیا نیاز به تهیه IP Valid هست؟


اگر Segment بندی نشده باشند امکانش هست و نیازی به IP Valid نداری، اما معمولا جهت نکات امنیتی این امکان فراهم نمی باشد. باید با متخصص فنی آنها در این مورد صحبت کنی.




> در مورد خطوط *** ای که شرکتها اجاره میدن چه جوریه؟؟


چه شرکت هایی ؟
کلا" 3 دسته شرکت این خطوط را ارائه میدن :
1- مخابرات
2- ICP ها
3- ADSL Provider ها

که ICP ها و مخابرات معمولا با استفاده از کابل خصوصی این امر را انجام می دهند و هزینه  بالاتری نسبت به زیاده سازی با خطوط ADSL دارد.

اما نسبت به اینکه چه مدت زمان به این ارتباط نیاز داری و اینکه چقدر هزینه میخواهی بکنی میتونی یک راه حل مناسب انتخاب کنی.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mahdisj

با سلام خدمت استاد بزرگوار ، آقای ذوالقدری




> نسبت به اینکه چه مدت زمان به این ارتباط نیاز داری و اینکه چقدر هزینه میخواهی بکنی میتونی یک راه حل مناسب انتخاب کنی.


این ارتباط برای مواقع تعطیلی شرکت مورد نیاز هست و به یه راه مطمئن و تا حدی کم هزینه نیاز دارم.





> 1- ارتباط *** بر روی بستر ADSL.
> 2- ارتباط از طریق اینترنت و IP Valid
> 3- ارتیاط از طریق خطوط Leased و کابل خصوصی
> که مورد اول و خصوصا مورد دوم هزینه پایین تری نسبت به سایر موارد داره.


میشه در مورد روش اول و تفاوتش با روش دوم توضیح بدید؟
منظورتون از این بیان تفاوتی بین بستر ADSL و اینترنت در کار بوده؟
و اینکه فرمودید روش دوم کم هزینه تره؟
چون در مورد IP Valid و Static قیمت بالایی به من گفتند.

----------


## Identifier

> این ارتباط برای مواقع تعطیلی شرکت مورد نیاز هست و به یه راه مطمئن و تا حدی کم هزینه نیاز دارم.


اینکه یک طرح جامع و مناسب ارائه بشه به خیلی از موارد بر میگرده که شاید بررسی های بیشتری از نظر فیزیکی محیطی لازم باشه، به عنوان مثال یکی از راه های برقراری ارتباط *** استفاده از کابل خصوصی است که شما می توانید مستقل از هر ارائه دهنده ای این ارتباط را برقرار کنید اما آیا امکان استفاده از کابل وجود داره یا نه به مراکز مخابراتی شما بر میگرده.



> منظورتون از این بیان تفاوتی بین بستر ADSL و اینترنت در کار بوده؟


در ارتباط *** با استفاده از بستر ADSL تنها یک شبکه مجازی بین این دو نقطه برقرار می شود و تبادل اطلاعات انجام می پذیرد، اما چنانچه IP Valid داشته باشید این ارتباط توسط بستر اینترنت صورت میگیرد.



> چون در مورد IP Valid و Static قیمت بالایی به من گفتند.


قاعدتا" تفاوت چشمگیری نباید داشته باشه.

----------


## mahdisj

با سلام مجدد و تشکر خدمت آقای ذوالقدری




> اگر Segment بندی نشده باشند امکانش هست و نیازی به IP Valid نداری، اما معمولا جهت نکات امنیتی این امکان فراهم نمی باشد. باید با متخصص فنی آنها در این مورد صحبت کنی.


گفتند باید IP Valid داشته باشید و قرار شد تهیه کنیم.


یه سئوال داشتم:
چطور میشه در کامپیوتر سرور* (ویندوز ایکس پی) ، *** رو طوری تنظیم کرد که فقط IP مورد نظر من رو بگیره؟ (همونطوری که میشه محدود کرد که فقط یوزرهای خاصی بتونن وصل بشن)

میشه در مورد IPSec و تنظیم اون در *** سرور* توضیح بدید؟ (قسمت مربوطه رو در تنظیم کلاینت دیدم ولی در تنظیم سرور* پیدا نکردم)

نکته دیگه ای هست که برای امنیت ارتباط در نظر بگیرم؟

* در متن بالا منظورم از سرور ، ویندوز سرور نیست و کامپیوتری هست که قراره Accept incoming connection بکنه و از ویندوز XP استفاده میکنه.

----------


## Identifier

> چطور میشه در کامپیوتر سرور* (ویندوز ایکس پی) ، *** رو طوری تنظیم کرد که فقط IP مورد نظر من رو بگیره؟ (همونطوری که میشه محدود کرد که فقط یوزرهای خاصی بتونن وصل بشن)


از DHCP و RRAS همزمان بکار بگیر و در DHCP از Static IP استفاده کن.



> میشه در مورد IPSec و تنظیم اون در *** سرور* توضیح بدید؟ (قسمت مربوطه رو در تنظیم کلاینت دیدم ولی در تنظیم سرور* پیدا نکردم)


IP Security Policy

----------


## mahdisj

> از DHCP و RRAS همزمان بکار بگیر و در DHCP از Static IP استفاده کن.


سلام و تشکر مجدد
میشه در این مورد بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
میخوام از اینترنت ، فقط کسی که دارای آی پی 82.92.138.51 هست بتونه به سرور و *** مربوطه وصل بشه (یه فیلتر جدا از user و pass)

----------


## Identifier

> میخوام از اینترنت ، فقط کسی که دارای آی پی 82.92.138.51 هست بتونه به سرور و *** مربوطه وصل بشه (یه فیلتر جدا از user و pass)


اگر از NTTac استفاده میکنی توی قسمت Caller ID میتونی IP اون فرد رو تایپ کنی

----------


## amir_narmafzar

سلام
میتونید به من بگید که چه تفاوتی بین راه اندازی *** با استفاده از بستر ADSL و اینترنت وجود داره ؟؟؟
به نظر من هر دو مورد یکی هستش و در هر دو تا به IPVALID نیاز هستش ؟؟؟

----------


## Identifier

> میتونید به من بگید که چه تفاوتی بین راه اندازی *** با استفاده از بستر ADSL و اینترنت وجود داره ؟؟؟


 شما با استفاده از بستر ADSL و *** یک ارتباط مستقیم بین دو نقطه ایجاد می کنید و در این میان نیازی به وجود اینترنت نیست و حکم یک شبکه داخلی و خصوصی را بازی میکنه و در این میان هیچ Node دیگری وجود ندارد و دو شبکه می توانند با هم Bridge شوند. 
اما زمانی که از اینترنت استفاده میکنید که آن هم می تواند با استفاده از بستر ADSL باشد یا نباشه Node های فی مابین دو نقطه بر روی ارتباط شما تاثییر گذار است و حتما بایستی ارتباط از مبدا تا مقصد به درستی برقرار شود. و در صورت اشکال در بین این Node ها بر روی ارتباط شما نیز تاثیر منفی می گذارد.

----------


## amir_narmafzar

من هنوز هم متوجه نمیشم منظورتون از بستر ADSL چیه یعنی منظورتون اینه که بستر ADSL همون خط تلفن.مگه میشه بدون داشتن IP valid بتونیم *** رو راه اندازی کنیم ؟؟؟
اگه مقاله ای رو در این مورد در اختیار دارید می تونید به من معرفی کنید ؟؟؟

----------


## Identifier

بله،
اگر بخوام به طور ساده بهتون بگم شما دو حالت *** میتونید ایجاد کنید.

1- با استفاده از بستر اینترنت
2- بدون استفاده از بستر اینترنت

در روش اول شما با بکارگیری IP Valid ارتباط مستقیم و مجازی را بین دو نقطه و یا چند نقطه برقرار می کنید. اما در روش دوم نیازی به بستر IP وجود ندارد بلکه با استفاده از بستر فیزیکی این ارتباط خصوصی و مجازی برقرار می شود.
به عنوان مثال مخابرات ارتباط مستقیم شهر ساختمان A در شهر A را به ساختمان B در شهر B را برای شما فراهم می کند و در این میان اینترنت نه وجود دارد و نه نقشی دارد بلکه با استفاده از این بستر شما یک شبکه مجازی بین ساختمان های A و B به وجود آورده اید حال برقراری  ارتباط بین این ساختمان ها می تواند با استفاده از روش های مختلفی صورت گیرد که یکی از آنها ADSL و دیگری خطوط لیزد است.

به طور کلی به پدید آ.وردن یک شبکه مستقیم و مجازی با استفاده از بستر موجود(که میتونه اینرنت و یا هر نوع شبکه دیگری باشه) را *** می گویند که میتونه با استفاده از روش ها و طرق مختلف صورت بگیره.

اگر علاقه مند هستی اطلاعات بیشتری در این مورد کسب کنید *** را در همین تالار جستجو کنی به نتیجه های خوبی دست پیدا میکین.

در گفتگو های زیر مطالب خوبی مطرح شده.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=17655
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=17600
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=13693
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=9525

موفق باشید

----------


## amir_narmafzar

پس مسلما با ISA SERVER‌ نمی‌تونیم ***‌ بدون اینترنت رو پیاده سازی کنیم ؟؟؟
--------------------
در مورد گفتگوهایی که گفتید موردی درباره پیاده سازی *** با بستر ADSL ندیدم باز هم اگر مطلبی دارید لطفا لینکش بذارید.

----------


## Identifier

> پس مسلما با ISA SERVER‌ نمی‌تونیم ***‌ بدون اینترنت رو پیاده سازی کنیم ؟؟؟


 به این مورد توجه کن *** صرفا" نرم افزاری نیست، همونظوری که گفته شد پدید آوردن یک شبکه خصوصی  با استفاده از یک شبکه General  را *** میگن ، که این میتونه صرفا" فیزیکی باشه و با استفاده از تجهیزات ADSL و یا xDSL صورت بگیره و  یا اینکه مجازی باشه و با استفاده از بستر اینترنت یا سایر شبکه های TCP/IP و نرم افزاری باشه.

----------


## Somayeh_Zamani

> بله،
> اگر بخوام به طور ساده بهتون بگم شما دو حالت *** میتونید ایجاد کنید.
> 
> 1- با استفاده از بستر اینترنت
> 2- بدون استفاده از بستر اینترنت
> 
> در روش اول شما با بکارگیری IP Valid ارتباط مستقیم و مجازی را بین دو نقطه و یا چند نقطه برقرار می کنید. اما در روش دوم نیازی به بستر IP وجود ندارد بلکه با استفاده از بستر فیزیکی این ارتباط خصوصی و مجازی برقرار می شود.
> به عنوان مثال مخابرات ارتباط مستقیم شهر ساختمان A در شهر A را به ساختمان B در شهر B را برای شما فراهم می کند و در این میان اینترنت نه وجود دارد و نه نقشی دارد بلکه با استفاده از این بستر شما یک شبکه مجازی بین ساختمان های A و B به وجود آورده اید حال برقراری ارتباط بین این ساختمان ها می تواند با استفاده از روش های مختلفی صورت گیرد که یکی از آنها ADSL و دیگری خطوط لیزد است.
> 
> ...


سلام استاد Identifier
با اجازه‌تون نسبت به قسمتي كه قرمز كرده‌ام اعتراض دارم زيرا:
يك شبکه *** ، به معناي شبکه خصوصي مجازي مي باشد كه از يك شبكه عمومي يعني اينترنت به عنوان کانال ارتباطي براي ارتباط با سايت هاي راه دور و همچنين ارتباط كاربران با يكديگر جهت استفاده از منابع شبکه محلي شرکت خود استفاده مي کند. اين نوع شبكه ها بجاي استفاده از خطوط واقعي مثل خطوط  Leased ، که نيازمند صرف هزينه هاي زيادي مي باشد با كمك اينترنت از يك ارتباط مجازي استفاده مي کنند تا کاربران را به شبكه اختصاصي خود مرتبط کنند.
استفاده از *** براي يك سازمان داراي مزاياي متعددي مي باشد از جمله :
• گسترش محدوه ارتباطي از لحاظ جغرافيائي
• كاهش هزينه هاي عملياتي در مقايسه با روش هاي قديمي WAN.
• كاهش زمان ارسال و حمل اطلاعات براي كاربران از راه دور 
• توپولوژي ساده و نصب آسان
• عملکرد امنيتي مناسبتر

حرف بنده در كل اينست كه:
شبكه‌هاي خصوصي مجازي يا Virtual Private Network كه به اختصار *** ناميده مي شود، امكاني براي انتقال ترافيك خصوصي بر روي شبكه عمومي هستند. به طور معمول  از *** براي اتصال دو شبكه‌ي خصوصي از طريق يك شبكه‌ي عمومي مانند اينترنت استفاده مي‌شود.  اگر از خطوط فيزيكي مستقيم استفاده شود ديگر اسمش مجازي نيست اسمش مي شه شبكه خصوصي واقعي كه هزينه اش هم بالاست.

ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## manvaputra

> شبكه‌هاي خصوصي مجازي يا Virtual Private Network كه به اختصار *** ناميده مي شود، امكاني براي انتقال ترافيك خصوصي بر روي شبكه عمومي هستند. به طور معمول از *** براي اتصال دو شبكه‌ي خصوصي از طريق يك شبكه‌ي عمومي مانند اينترنت استفاده مي‌شود. اگر از خطوط فيزيكي مستقيم استفاده شود ديگر اسمش مجازي نيست اسمش مي شه شبكه خصوصي واقعي كه هزينه اش هم بالاست.


درسته هزینه بالا میره ولی همونطور که جناب *Identifier* فرمودند بله این نوع *** که از خطوط مجزا استفاده می کنه وجود داره و نامش هم هست Point-to-Point *** هدف از برقراری این نوع *** در گیر نشدن با مسائل مربوط به مسیر یابی ، تاخیر و ازدحام خارجیه.

----------


## mmx.mmx

اگه مسافت کمه از wireless  هم می تونید استفاده کنید ! هم سرعتش بیشتره هم دردسرش کمتر

----------


## denise

سلام خدمت دوستان
سوالی در مورد چگونگی ارتباط بین دو نقطه از طریق ADSL داشتم که شامل *** هم بشه؟
در حقیقت قصد دارم برنامه تحت وب رو که بر روی یک سرور در شرکت اول هست و برای پرسنل شرکت دوم قابل روئیت کنم
هر دو شرکت دارای ADSL هستند و سرور برنامه از طریق NAT دارای اینترنته نکته دیگه اینه که باید حتما در رنج IP شبکه اول باشه تا بتونه برنامه رو اجرا کنه
ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی کنید . 
اگر نیاز به توضیحات بیشتر بود بگید تا بتونم به نتیجه برسم

----------

